# Any tips or guides TO overclocking? Phoenix BIOS



## deathfather (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello all!:wave:
i need help over clocking my computer. i have a phoenix bios and 3 GB ram (if that's important. i need a guide to overclocking and how much i should.
I have attached a picture of Cpuz please take a look at it and help me!!:smile:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

unfortunately ....... the bios manufacturer doesnt give us enough info to go on 


please post a screenshot of the motherboard tab from within cpu-z


----------

